# Ann Arbor Pics



## fboggs1986 (Apr 29, 2018)

What a great weekend! Here are some pics from Ann Arbor! Great to see everyone! 

Frank












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Black Beauty Truss frame

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2018)

I’ll add a few - probably some duplicates...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2018)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2018)

Amazing original Aerocycle Tank Patents on display compliments of @Mark Mattei


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2018)

A few more


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 29, 2018)

I got a ratty but original and nice rolling 62 Typhoon, really just faded,Lemon Pledge will give it a boost, no rust on it this except for the rims and I have another set. I also got a badge for my wifes Debbie finally! Thanks Bob


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2018)

A big congratulations to @catfish for winning the best preserved antique bicycle award “1914 Pope Motobike” and a big congratulations to @Nickinator for winning the runner up award for best preserved antique bicycle. “1917 Haverford Black Beauty Champion”

Truly amazing bicycles !


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2018)

Those hanging tank Schwinns musta went fast as I never saw them.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 29, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> A few more
> 
> View attachment 797638
> 
> ...



Who’s black autocycle tank behind the screen, I’m in the market for one!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Who’s black autocycle tank behind the screen, I’m in the market for one!



Catfish


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> A big congratulations to @catfish for winning the best preserved antique bicycle award “1914 Pope Motobike” and a big congratulations to @Nickinator for winning the runner up award for best preserved antique bicycle. “1917 Haverford Black Beauty Champion”
> 
> Truly amazing bicycles !
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Who’s black autocycle tank behind the screen, I’m in the market for one!



Aren’t we all lol


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 29, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Aren’t we all lol



Must be the one that Nelson had a while back


----------



## John G04 (Apr 29, 2018)

How much was the red c model was or who had it


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Must be the one that Nelson had a while back



I thought the same thing when I seen it.


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Must be the one that Nelson had a while back





Nope. This was a fresh find.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2018)

catfish said:


> Nope. This was a fresh find.



Og jewels?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 29, 2018)

catfish said:


> Nope. This was a fresh find.



Cool, at least we know they’re out there still! Have this bike, rack is a place saver, legs fabricated up best as I could and a post war top.


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Og jewels?





Yes


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 29, 2018)

catfish said:


> Yes



Yo Ed, I have to say that I have seen a ton of photos between Copake and the swaps.  That Pope of yours was truely the best one of the week.  Great bike and thanks for bringing it out and sharing it with us.


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Yo Ed, I have to say that I have seen a ton of photos between Copake and the swaps.  That Pope of yours was truely the best one of the week.  Great bike and thanks for bringing it out and sharing it with us.




Thank you.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 30, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> How much was the red c model was or who had itView attachment 797882




Belongs to a guy that lives close to me, he's not on the cabe. He actually bought the bike from me last year. I believe he was asking $1200.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I’ll add a few - probably some duplicates...






markivpedalpusher said:


> A few more






markivpedalpusher said:


> Amazing original Aerocycle Tank Patents on display compliments of Mark Matei.



Mark, Thanks for pictures of bike folk too.
I would like CABErs names with faces if ok with it...??
Thanks.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@tripple3 
Here you go, first one up.

We had a very nice visit with @hoofhearted on our way to MLC.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@bike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@catfish


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@prewarbikes4sale


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@geosbike


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@Pedals Past


----------



## drglinski (Apr 30, 2018)

Does anyone have a list of the show bike winners? I had to leave early and couldn’t see the results of the voting.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

Bob Strucel


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@Nickinator


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

Unfortunately I missed participating in the MLC group photo. And I missed out on taking pics of many many more Cabe members/collectors I met and didn’t get to meet. The meets are always a whirlwind and go lightning fast...

These are the good old days and it’s always a time of your life trip.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2018)

@sm2501


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 30, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Amazing original Aerocycle Tank Patents on display compliments of Mark Matei.
> 
> View attachment 797655
> 
> ...



Hi Mark, glad you liked the Aerocycle draftings. Thanks, Mark Mattei.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 30, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> @tripple3
> Here you go, first one up.
> 
> We had a very nice visit with @hoofhearted on our way to MLC.
> ...



Patrick in the flesh!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2018)

I took a lot of the same ones but here are a few different shots-I think! It was really great seeing everyone--meeting old friends and making new ones. Hopefully we do it again next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 30, 2018)

who at the Ann Arbor show had this blue pedal car for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> who at the Ann Arbor show had this blue pedal car for sale?
> 
> View attachment 798383



Chuck Rosa--you did see the back of it right?


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 30, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> who at the Ann Arbor show had this blue pedal car for sale?
> 
> View attachment 798383



ya I liked that peddle car to Buck!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Apr 30, 2018)

Lincoln Zephyr...nice car-------Cowboy


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry I your missed the photo op.  Maybe next year.  PK


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2018)

drglinski said:


> Does anyone have a list of the show bike winners? I had to leave early and couldn’t see the results of the voting.




They will be posted on the Ann Arbor Show web site.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2018)

catfish said:


> They will be posted on the Ann Arbor Show web site.




http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I took a lot of the same ones but here are a few different shots-I think! It was really great seeing everyone--meeting old friends and making new ones. Hopefully we do it again next year. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 798335 View attachment 798336 View attachment 798337 View attachment 798338 View attachment 798339 View attachment 798340 View attachment 798341 View attachment 798342 View attachment 798343 View attachment 798344 View attachment 798345 View attachment 798346 View attachment 798347




I bought the blue Shelby . I love the big tank Bikes!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I bought the blue Shelby . I love the big tank Bikes!



Yea the guy that found it sent me pics the night before and asked me what it was and what I thought it was worth. He sold it to Brian early that morning and by the end of the day it went home with you! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea the guy that found it sent me pics the night before and asked me what it was and what I thought it was worth. He sold it to Brian early that morning and by the end of the day it went home with you! V/r Shawn



Cool. Where was it found? Is it 1940 or 41. Brian said someone said it’s all original parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Cool. Where was it found? Is it 1940 or 41. Brian said someone said it’s all original parts.



It came out of an estate sale in Effingham, IL. The bike looks fairly correct except for fenders. Hard to say exactly what year but yea either late '40 or '41. V/r Shawn


----------



## ABC Services (May 1, 2018)

Thank you Shawn for taking the pic of that bike, I did not take any. I have been wanting a shelby like that for over 5 years now. Would have loved to take it home, but I also bought the bike in the back ground and if I came home with both of them and all of the other stuff I bought I would have been sleeping in the dog house. I was talking with Rosa and I think Nick was there at the time too and they said everything was right on it, I still suspect the fenders are wrong.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2018)

Brian said the fenders were wrong when I bought it, but said “knowledgeable collectors” told him they are correct. I’m not concerned. It’s a great looking bike. Looks like the repaint was done 25+ years ago. I really like it. When I get the rear hub fixed I’ll enjoy riding it.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 1, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Unfortunately I missed participating in the MLC group photo. And I missed out on taking pics of many many more Cabe members/collectors I met and didn’t get to meet. The meets are always a whirlwind and go lightning fast...
> 
> These are the good old days and it’s always a time of your life trip.




I agree Mark, I think I walked right by many CABE members not realizing who they were. But I really enjoyed visiting with the ones I did get to spend some time with. It's great to have a real time face to face with someone you've communicated with only via the internet.


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Brian said the fenders were wrong when I bought it, but said “knowledgeable collectors” told him they are correct. I’m not concerned. It’s a great looking bike. Looks like the repaint was done 25+ years ago. I really like it. When I get the rear hub fixed I’ll enjoy riding it.




It's hard to tell from the picture, but your Shelby is what I've been calling, the 1940 Surplus model.
They came with either an Arrow tank or a Speedline tank.
It came with straight braced fenders like that.
The telltale as to whether those are the original fenders for that model, is that there should be a Airflo style headbadge (most likely Supreme) on the front fender, and a French'd Stimsonite #10 reflector in the rear.
If those items are present, or there is evidence of them being there at one time, then those are the original fenders.
Congratulations, on your acquisition, you're going to love riding that bike.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2018)

Right, I can't see where there was a badge on the fender but the holes would be so tiny maybe they got filled with paint. I'll look closer at the inside of the front fender for holes. Thanks for the info @cyclingday


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Right, I can't see where there was a badge on the fender but the holes would be so tiny maybe they got filled with paint. I'll look closer at the inside of the front fender for holes. Thanks for the info @cyclingday



I didn't look at the inside but based on the way the front fender was pinched to fit and the absence of any holes on the outside I don't think they are correct. Correct fenders aren't too tough I don't think but a badge will cost a few $$. A guy (I think a CABE member) was riding this one around AA like Marty describes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 2, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I didn't look at the inside but based on the way the front fender was pinched to fit and the absence of any holes on the outside I don't think they are correct. Correct fenders aren't too tough I don't think but a badge will cost a few $$. A guy (I think a CABE member) was riding this one around AA like Marty describes. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 799480




Cool thanks for the info. I saw that one. It was "NFS but he would take $10,000" haha I'll just ride mine as is.


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2018)

pkleppert said:


> Sorry I your missed the photo op.  Maybe next year.  PK




Paul,    It's Ok. You were in the one photo that realy mattered. This one -


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 16, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Cool thanks for the info. I saw that one. It was "NFS but he would take $10,000" haha I'll just ride mine as is.




        my bike


----------

